# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: گذاشتن ویرگول موقع تایپ

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
دنبال کدی هستم که موقع تایپ در تکست باکس(نه وقتی کاربر از باکس خارح شد)،سه رقم سه رقم اعداد را با ویرگول از هم جدا کند.
اگر کدش را دارید،لطفا به اشتراک بگذارید

----------


## plague

function addCommas(nStr){

    nStr = nStr + '';
    nStr = nStr.replace( /\,/g, "");
    var x = nStr.split( '.' );
    var x1 = x[0];
    var x2 = x.length > 1 ? '.' + x[1] : '';
    var rgx = /(\d+)(\d{3})/;
    while ( rgx.test(x1) ) {
        x1 = x1.replace( rgx, '$1' + ',' + '$2' );
    }
    return x1 + x2;
}

----------

